# Gloss finish to Matt Finish



## ajbook

*Gloss finish to Matte Finish*

I finished a Walnut table top with Liberon Finishing oil and got a high gloss finish. This wasn't want I wanted (First project - should have done more research). I want to change the high gloss finish to a matte finish. 

1. Can I simply apply Pure Tong Oil over the current finish to get a matte look?
2. Could I use a wipe on poly (oil based) to get the matte look?
3. Can I strip the current finish and apply the Tong Oil?

Thanks


----------



## ACP

Try rubbing out the finish. Make sure the finish is cured before you do it, but you can flatten your finish that way. If you've never done it I would make a practice piece or start on an inconspicuous area and practice a bit.


----------



## Wood4Fun

I'm thinking for a table you probably want to use something besides JUST oil anyway... otherwise you won't be getting much protection from things tables are commonly used for .... like water glasses, etc.

There was a time where I would suggest poly, but I've joined the ranks of poly haters... in any case, a wipe on poly is better than straight, and it will give you better protection. 
The sheen of a piece takes on the characteristics of the top coat, so you can have something glossy on first, and then matte on top... and the piece will be matte.
if it were me, I'd get regular non poly varnish, thin it down to 50% with mineral spirits and wipe it on a couple coats. This will still give you the non top coat look I imagine you are looking for, add better protection, and help bring down the sheen.
it is hard to find inexpensive non poly varnish - I finally found it at Shermin Williams under their label

While rubbing out the finish works for typical topcoat finishes, I'm not so sure it would be effective on a oil finish. Either way, I agree, make sure it is fully cured before doing anything else - at least double the time that the can suggests. Sniff it, if you smell anything, it hasn't cured yet

When using a matte top coat finish, make sure to stir a lot... before and during application. there is a material in the finish to cause the flattness (called a flatener) and you need to make sure it stays suspended while applying


----------



## jerry

No oil dries to a gloss finish, there must be some varnish in this mixture. Try abrading with an artificial pad(scotch brite) or fine sand paper backed with a sanding block.


----------



## A-1 Jim

I don't know if I'm missing something here but if you wanting to take the gloss of you finish assuming the finish is dry all you have to do is to give it a very lite sanding with 600 grit sand paper. If you have a sample board give it a try on it first.


----------



## Tony B

The finish - Matt, satin or gloss depends upon the number of coats applied. The finish has to be renewed every year. You should rub between coats with 0000 steel wool. All this info I got from the manufacturers website. 
From this I see 2 alternatives. No.1 being do nothing and wait out the year or alternative No. 2 - rub out with 0000 steel wool. 

There is also alternative No. 3 which is not actually an alternative. Just use the table and the finish will deteriorate pretty quickly.


----------



## TGRANT

Another option I like better than using sandpaper. Sprinkle some 4f pumice stone on the wood and rub with a felt pad and some water. This will knock back some gloss, and can be easier to control than sandpaper. I always seem to go through at the edges when I use the paper. There is less chance of sanding through the finish on the edges this way. Try it on scrap first. The finish should be dry. I never use polyurethane, so I’m not sure this will work with poly’s, but it works great with traditional varnish and shellac.


----------



## MastersHand

Mohawk "Rub up" it down


----------



## cabinetman

ajbook said:


> I finished a Walnut table top with Liberon Finishing oil and got a high gloss finish. This wasn't want I wanted (First project - should have done more research). I want to change the high gloss finish to a matte finish.
> 
> 1. Can I simply apply Pure Tong Oil over the current finish to get a matte look?
> 2. Could I use a wipe on poly (oil based) to get the matte look?
> 3. Can I strip the current finish and apply the Tong Oil?
> 
> Thanks


Liberon Finishing oil is a stand alone film finish, just like danish oil finish. When dry it can be scuff sanded and topcoated with an oil base interior varnish, or an oil base polyurethane in a satin (matte) sheen. If that is still too shiny, it can be rubbed out with a microfiber pad like 3M ScotchBrite (white).












 









.


----------



## jerrykong

I know what you want. I have been there. Yes I agree with A1 Jim and jerry. Make sure the coat is cured. Light sand with high grit sand paper. try to use mineral spirit with the sanding process, soak the sand paper in Mineral Spirit, you might like it if you were looking for something I was .. . good luck.


----------



## Steve Neul

This is a seven year old thread. 

The Liberon Finish is tung oil based. It would be alright to scuff sand it and apply 100% tung oil over it. I don't know if I would put polyurethane over the top. Polyurethane is considerably harder than the Liberon. Depending on how thick it is you might see polyurethane crack when the weather changes.


----------

